# Unix Hilfe



## JTBKN (23. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leutz ich weis nicht wo ich sonst diese Frage posten soll darum stelle ich sie hier kann mir jemand sagen ob diese Lösungen von mir für die Aufgaben richtig sind ?

ANHANG !

mfg der JTBKN


----------



## Helmut Klein (23. Oktober 2004)

Das ganze ist ziemlich schlecht lesbar.  :suspekt:


----------



## imweasel (23. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ich würde mal sagen das kann man garnicht lesen  (oder brauch ich eine stärkere Brille!?)


----------



## JohannesR (23. Oktober 2004)

Das kann man schon lesen, aber spaetestens, wenn man damit fertig ist, braucht man eine Brille!


----------

